# Warning:Porn inside



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

The girls came out for a stretch tonight and I took the opportunity to take a group shot....These are all the ladies in my flowering tent at the current moment...oh and the black hairy thing is my cat...Pugsley


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

mmm well hammy now you remind me of the reason i am a sex addict lol looking amazinggggggggggggggg man keep it green


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 7, 2010)

Now that's a garden!  Now for the few stoners in the crowd, tell us what you're growing


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 7, 2010)

brb gotta go change my shorts............


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet they stunk that room up real quick, especially movin em around.  Looks nice.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 7, 2010)

nice looking sexy ladies, something about them...........


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 7, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww dang it!!!!! It doesn't wash off my monitor!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words...Art in that crowd is a QuickSilver, 2 Paki clones that just got flipped, a Sensi Star x Chemdog D, and 2 Rez SD x Chemdog DD's...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 7, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for the kind words...Art in that crowd is a QuickSilver, 2 Paki clones that just got flipped, a Sensi Star x Chemdog D, and 2 Rez SD x Chemdog DD's...



Show off :hubba::hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 7, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww dang it!!!!! It doesn't wash off my monitor!!!!!!!


 
Niether do my nose prints after seeing that!
:aok: Beautiful, Hammy!!! :aok:

Hammys been :watchplant:


Gb


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Geez....I got one more pic of the Sensi Star cross up close...


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 7, 2010)

dang.......im runnin outta clean shorts!


----------



## ledtester (Mar 7, 2010)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> brb gotta go change my shorts............


 
I got my shorts off but the cashier at Wally World is wondering why I go through so many keyboards! Keeps telling me they're under warranty and all! I just pretend I'm deaf and move my hands some what.

Nice job:hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 7, 2010)

My wife is wondering why I keep leaning forward and sniffing the monitor-lol


Gb


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 7, 2010)

that sensi star is somethin lovely rite there... girls are looking budiful man


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ohhhh that looks sooo tasty. Hamster lewis man ur lucky I don't know where u live man cause i'd come over and never leave.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 7, 2010)

damn the last pic, was the climax!! beautiful


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 7, 2010)

HL, those look truly AWESOME. This ain't your first grow, is it?  

I saw something humorous in your pics. I see your cat in the 2nd one, and noticed that in the 1st one, right where the cat's arse is in the 2nd, there's a sticker or something that says CAT!

Yes, I've been smoking.....:stoned: 

AG


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 7, 2010)

damn hammy. budporn and a *****? this must be my lucky day :hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

super sweet man.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 7, 2010)

giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady giggady 
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2010)

DANK.

oh man, get that rodent gone. look at that bud eat'in grin on his pie hole. you must'a missed the memo about the ginsu cat pheromone. lol. its triggered in weeks 6 thru 9. keep a close eye on the furry feline. lol. 

super work you've created brother. first class all the way. (do the buds just hold each other up in there? lol.

Don...


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> damn hammy. budporn and a *****? this must be my lucky day


:hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words of support everyone...off to work


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

Hammy.....lookin good as always man!  Sorry for chiming in late on this one, I haven't been spending as much time on the computer....it's getting nicer outside!

But as to be expected with your grows...........Top Notch!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 8, 2010)

I love porn....


----------



## babysnakess (Feb 9, 2011)

Hamster do you top dress with guano ? If so how much and what kind do you use. I'm only using 2 gallon pots this time, three weeks into flower and I would like to keep my plants as good looking as yours.


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

budopraphy licence #2, stamped and issued
Ah... that thing in the lower left corner with the sativa like leaves, and the green pineapple cola, what is that strain?


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2011)

I also noticed that cola the second I looked at that picture.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2011)

babysnakess said:
			
		

> Hamster do you top dress with guano ? If so how much and what kind do you use. I'm only using 2 gallon pots this time, three weeks into flower and I would like to keep my plants as good looking as yours.




I wish I cld help ya babys but I am all chemical. I use GH flora series. Nchef pops to mind as someone who cld answer your question...maybe he will pop in or you cld pm him.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> budopraphy licence #2, stamped and issued
> Ah... that thing in the lower left corner with the sativa like leaves, and the green pineapple cola, what is that strain?







			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> I also noticed that cola the second I looked at that picture.




You guys are talking about the QuickSilver I believe....it got huge buds but Hermied on me and got yanked....made some bubble with it.


Thanks for the blast from the past....I had forgot about this grow.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You guys are talking about the QuickSilver I believe....it got huge buds but Hermied on me and got yanked....made some bubble with it. Thanks for the blast from the past....I had forgot about this grow.



Hey HL,

I just noticed that sweet pic of your Sensi-Star.. do any impressions remain with you regarding that strain? I came across it at a seed site and it intrigued me.

Cheers,


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wish I cld help ya babys but I am all chemical. I use GH flora series. Nchef pops to mind as someone who cld answer your question...maybe he will pop in or you cld pm him.


I'm a gh flora guy too, this stuff makes pros outa amateurs!!


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2011)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hey HL,
> 
> I just noticed that sweet pic of your Sensi-Star.. do any impressions remain with you regarding that strain? I came across it at a seed site and it intrigued me.
> 
> Cheers,



Yeah man the Sensi Star cross I had was A+ smoke....I still 5 beans of it I believe....maybe it needs to be regrown.   I have heard Sensi Star itself is A+ smoke on it's own.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I'm a gh flora guy too, this stuff makes pros outa amateurs!!




No doubt....it makes it hard for me to go organic. Flora is cheap and I only use two parts at a time so it lasts even longer....except for the micro which gets used all the time.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 10, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words of support everyone...off to work



You going deliver some of that dank to us hammy?  Man that is delicious!


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> You going deliver some of that dank to us hammy?  Man that is delicious!



Thanks Brosef....Man that wld be sweet...delivering bud instead of pkgs....


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2011)

Ham, is the Quicksilver an auto?  I remember growing some Quicksilver, I almost think it didnt autoflower though, but dont quote me on that cause my memory is a little foggy.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ham, is the Quicksilver an auto?  I remember growing some Quicksilver, I almost think it didnt autoflower though, but dont quote me on that cause my memory is a little foggy.



Now that you say that I remember that it was an auto that never auto'd///so it got huge in veg and I flipped it...then it hermied.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds very familiar.  I dont remember who the breeder was.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Sounds very familiar.  I dont remember who the breeder was.



G13 labs

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cannabis-seeds/g13-labs-quicksilver-feminized/prod_1084.html


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No doubt....it makes it hard for me to go organic. Flora is cheap and I only use two parts at a time so it lasts even longer....except for the micro which gets used all the time.



I like the 3-part GH series as well.. nice and simple.. maybe flush several days before chopping. I also have the GO series - all of them! - and it's just too damn difficult to fathom,.. I know, RTFM, but I do prefer to keep the "systems" in my life simple 

Cheers,


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm definitely diggin this porn thing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

More porn. More porn. More porn.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> I'm definitely diggin this porn thing.




Well if I knew all it wld take to get ya back was some Dankity Dank Porn I wld have posted some a longtime ago....


----------



## Sinisterhand (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

